# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 7/24/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It is always a pleasure when you have somebody who wants to learn tips and techniques. Ask all the right question, and simply enjoys being on the water and releasing fish.

Had a ball with our new client chasing redfish today. Accomplished two personal best. One was his biggest red at 32â€, and the other was a solid mid slot for his first topwater red.

Folks we have dates available for August-September to get in on the action, whether itâ€™s wade fishing or sight casting. Give us a shout!


----------

